# Mo Williams is losing his playing time. Trade him?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Williams played eight minutes in that game, all in garbage time.


Williams lose his starting job after Irving got healthy
All players hate this:
lose starting job
lose minutes,
no enough touches

http://nba.nbcsports.com/2016/01/04...mates-in-cheering/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

He didn't play at all last night and neither did Varejao. Right now Blatt is still trying to figure out how he's going to sort out everyone's minutes now that he's got a fully healthy team, so he's made quite a few changes. Hell, Mozgov isn't even starting anymore, although I think that's more so due to Mozgov's struggles than anything. 

That was the one thing that made me a bit skeptical about signing Williams in the first place. He's a valuable addition to the team but you had to wonder how much playing time he would be getting, especially with the impact Delly had on the Cavaliers in the postseason. The Cavs have a lot of guards right now and they're all valuable players in their own way. 

I don't think trading Mo would benefit the Cavs at the moment, but at the same time though, if they can find a team who is putting a solid rim protecting center on the trade market that is within the Cavs price range (remember what the Cavs got from trading away Brendan Haywood), then Mo Williams would be valuable piece to give up. 

I would feel kind of bad for Mo though since he personally wanted to come back to Cleveland.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Last time Cavs trade him to Clippers for Kyrie Irving.

If a player's usage rate is less than 7 minutes, trade him.

usage rate does not include garbage time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ballscientist said:


> Last time Cavs trade him to Clippers for Kyrie Irving.


They traded him for a draft pick that ended up being the first overall pick, which was then used to get Irv...wait why am I bothering...


----------

